# IronMagLabs JULY Contest!!!!!



## Flathead (Jul 12, 2011)

*http://www.IronMagLabs.com*



*Here we go again, pick a number between 1-500.....One guess per person. Winner will be selected by a random number generator & will be announced the first week of August. To keep things interesting tell us what your 1RM is on Squats. In light of a possible tie scenario, this will be the determining factor. US domestic entries only.*


*Winner will receive 1x Super-DMZ Rx* 

*http://www.IronMagLabs.com*


_*

*_


----------



## GMO (Jul 12, 2011)

372

365x6 - *Full ROM*...


----------



## gamma (Jul 12, 2011)

250         550+ two knee braces and back support.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 12, 2011)

#424

495 x 5. I've never maxed out in fear of shattering my knees.


----------



## PHILLIPGTAC22 (Jul 13, 2011)

325


----------



## yerg (Jul 13, 2011)

264

380x5 i dont max out


----------



## IronPotato (Jul 13, 2011)

#150




-575(*ss to the grass as well!)


never again though,as the lowest I go for any squat movement is 4-5 reps.


----------



## jimmy93 (Jul 13, 2011)

310 and my i don't know my 1rm is on squats the most i can get a full set of 10 out on is 310( poo i know)


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 13, 2011)

#177 I cant go heavy on squats due to a herniated disc.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 13, 2011)

#265 and 265 hamstrings touching calves! 

*Edit:* And _damn!_ Where are all the weak people?


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 13, 2011)

#210  squats 1rm 300


----------



## girpy (Jul 14, 2011)

444 and squat 1rm = 265


----------



## CG (Jul 14, 2011)

#201

Squat 265x5 box

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodrow1 (Jul 14, 2011)

410

never went for 1rm on squats...  PR is 335 x 8 reps


----------



## Flathead (Jul 18, 2011)

Bump contest, solid numbers here!


----------



## sacrifice (Jul 18, 2011)

13

1RM squats = 270 squats - only do squats/legs in winter...


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 18, 2011)

119. Probably my 1RM now too.


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 18, 2011)

305

1 rm = 295


----------



## fray5 (Jul 19, 2011)

112

Squat 355x5


----------



## Flathead (Jul 25, 2011)

Keep them coming


----------



## Flathead (Jul 27, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> #424
> 
> 495 x 5. I've never maxed out in fear of shattering my knees.


 

Nice


----------



## Hench (Jul 27, 2011)

121

200kg x 8 last dead session.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Jul 27, 2011)

344 my weightx2

Have no idea what my 1 rep max is!


----------



## N21 (Jul 27, 2011)

#273

415, never maxed out


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jul 27, 2011)

68

I don't max, but today I did yet another German Volume training session of 10 sets of 10 reps @ 80 kg. I'm guessing my max is probably around 110-120kg, deep.


----------



## socialdfan (Jul 27, 2011)

#13, 405 parallel, BW 170ish


----------



## Flathead (Aug 1, 2011)

Contest closed, will announce winner tomorrow!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Aug 1, 2011)

52

375x8 i dont max


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Aug 1, 2011)

damn didnt see that is was closed sorry


----------



## Flathead (Aug 2, 2011)

fray5 said:


> 112
> 
> Squat 355x5


 


Here is your IronMagLabs July winner. Please PM your information & congratulations. Give us some feedback on this product!!

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Home


----------



## fray5 (Aug 3, 2011)

Flathead said:


> Here is your IronMagLabs July winner. Please PM your information & congratulations. Give us some feedback on this product!!
> 
> IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Home


 
Thanks Flathead and IronMagLabs!! Can't wait to give this a go!! PM has been sent!


----------



## Flathead (Aug 3, 2011)

Your welcome!!


----------

